# Just in time 4 the holidays



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

*After an unfortunate mishap involving the sudden and unplanned erasure of most of the PB pix... I haven't had much time to add and/ or replace them since i'm trying to squeeze in the last couple days of tolerable water temp in the keys. But here are a few shots from last years' 

"Non-denominational End of Year Emergency Vehicle Procession." *









Welcome Fairfax Co. VA









FDNY convoy









San Diego Eng 29 passing Divers' Chevy GMC HUMMER









Chicago Fire Department on N. Ocean Blvd.









LA County and Miami Dade passing the Famous Sams Meat and Fish Market.









See ya' next year and have a great holiday season from all us at 1stPix


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I love the procession


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

What brand and scale are those fire trucks? NICE!


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Sweeeet as always!


----------



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks- most of the fire-rescue vehicles are code 3 models


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks awesome!


----------

